# foreign friendly job agencies



## debbyhope (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi All,

Does any one know of job/reqruitment agencies in gauteng that know about visas and dealing with non-South African applicant? I am currently job hunting and keep having to explain that as long as I have a relative visa all I need is a job offer in order to get my work visa.

Its a constant headache & I am not sure what to do. Each time I follow up applications, I am told that I was not considered for the position as don't have a work visa.


----------



## ayboye (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm interested as well.


----------

